# Mina e Celentano, nuovo disco assieme nel 2016



## Lorenzo (20 Ottobre 2015)

18 anni dopo *"Mina Celentano"*, disco record di vendite del 1998 con 1.800.000 copie vendute, la coppia d'oro della musica italiana tornerà nuovamente nei negozi italiani con un nuovo album di duetti. Secondo *Il Corriere della Sera*, le registrazioni sono in fase avanzata e il disco potrebbe vedere la luce già nella primavera del 2016.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Ottobre 2015)

basta per dio ... basta...


----------



## Lorenzo (20 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> basta per dio ... basta...



Basta?
Che piacciano o meno, sono tra i più grandi artisti della musica italiana e, anche ad oltre 70 anni, danno le piste a tanto ciarpame che gira oggi. Per il resto, se una cosa non piace, la soluzione è semplicissima: lasciarla sullo scaffale.

Io lo prenderò.


----------



## Tobi (20 Ottobre 2015)

Lorenzo ha scritto:


> Basta?
> Che piacciano o meno, sono tra i più grandi artisti della musica italiana e, anche ad oltre 70 anni, danno le piste a tanto ciarpame che gira oggi. Per il resto, se una cosa non piace, la soluzione è semplicissima: lasciarla sullo scaffale.
> 
> Io lo prenderò.



Se va in giro ancora Vasco Rossi non vedo perchè non possano continuare a cantare loro 2


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (20 Ottobre 2015)

che due balls


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Ottobre 2015)

Lorenzo ha scritto:


> Basta?
> Che piacciano o meno, sono tra i più grandi artisti della musica italiana e, anche ad oltre 70 anni, danno le piste a tanto ciarpame che gira oggi. Per il resto, se una cosa non piace, la soluzione è semplicissima: lasciarla sullo scaffale.
> 
> Io lo prenderò.



Basta perchè è ora di dare spazio ( discografico ) anche alle nuove leve.. se restiamo sempre qui ad ascoltare ( e vendere ) i soliti 3 artisti.. e ci metto ovviamente vasco / ligabue / ramazzotti non si progredisce più ..

poi , che abbiano fatto qualora di grande nel passato ci mancherebbe .. e io sono il primo ad ascoltare tutti i giorni i Floyd da ma qui a continuare a sfornare album inutili è un altro discorso..

e te lo dico da addetto ai lavori non da semplice ascoltatore


----------



## Carlo (21 Ottobre 2015)

Sono anni che le canzoni di Celentano vengono composte da uno staff che copia spudoratamente le melodie dalla musica classica.
L'ultima era una melodia di Chopin, che avevano copiato in maniera identica, senza la minima variazione. Ovviamente senza dirlo.
BASTA !!!


----------



## Lorenzo (21 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Basta perchè è ora di dare spazio ( discografico ) anche alle nuove leve.. se restiamo sempre qui ad ascoltare ( e vendere ) i soliti 3 artisti.. e ci metto ovviamente vasco / ligabue / ramazzotti non si progredisce più ..
> 
> poi , che abbiano fatto qualora di grande nel passato ci mancherebbe .. e io sono il primo ad ascoltare tutti i giorni i Floyd da ma qui a continuare a sfornare album inutili è un altro discorso..
> 
> e te lo dico da addetto ai lavori non da semplice ascoltatore



Non sono tanto d'accordo, finchè hanno successo non capisco perchè dovrebbero smettere (parlo in generale, sia per Celentano e Mina di cui sono fan che di Ramazzotti o Ligabue di cui non sono fan).
Poi, sarà che sto parlando da "semplice ascoltatore" (a proposito, cosa fai nel settore, se è dato saperlo? ), ma non mi pare che le nuove leve non riescano a ritagliarsi il loro spazio; ogni anno dai talent ne spuntano una marea di cantanti nuovi, ma purtroppo in pochi hanno veramente del talento e, di conseguenza, in pochi riescono a mantenere il successo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Basta perchè è ora di dare spazio ( discografico ) anche alle nuove leve.. se restiamo sempre qui ad ascoltare ( e vendere ) i soliti 3 artisti.. e ci metto ovviamente vasco / ligabue / ramazzotti non si progredisce più ..
> 
> poi , che abbiano fatto qualora di grande nel passato ci mancherebbe .. e io sono il primo ad ascoltare tutti i giorni i Floyd da ma qui a continuare a sfornare album inutili è un altro discorso..
> 
> e te lo dico da addetto ai lavori non da semplice ascoltatore



Le nuove leve? hai presente chi siano le nuove leve? Gente che per fare successo deve andare a dei "talent" che premiano il meno peggio e spesso per un fattore puramente economico e non musicale, e che dopo che fanno una canzone/album con un po' di successo spariscono nel dimenticatoio. Potrei farne a miliardi di esempi ma non mi va. Senza contare i finti rapper per approfondire un po' più il discorso e basta farsi un giro su youtube per capire quello che voglio dire. Aggiungo anche la moltitudine di dj che si sta venendo a creare mentre non c'è più nessun gruppo metal che vuole sfondare. Insomma, se mi devo ascoltare sta gente qua preferisco i Celentano fino ai 90 anni almeno qualche emozione te la trasmettono.

E quello che ho fatto è un discorso che vale anche per il Milan attuale. Se avessi saputo che oggi ci saremmo dovuti sorbire sta banda di pippe allora andavo avanti con i Seedorf, Gattuso e Zambrotta fino ai 40 anni e oltre


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Basta perchè è ora di dare spazio ( discografico ) anche alle nuove leve.. se restiamo sempre qui ad ascoltare ( e vendere ) i soliti 3 artisti.. e ci metto ovviamente vasco / ligabue / ramazzotti non si progredisce più ..



Avevo scritto un post meraviglioso ma il sito mi ha loggouto prima che lo inviassi...

Vabbè comunque il sunto era che se dobbiamo lasciar spazio alle varie porcherie che emergono dai talent preferisco 100000 volte un CD di due artisti enormi..
Oltretutto dopo 18 anni, mica parliamo di Vasco o Ligabue che sono stracotti che però ogni anno fanno un CD osceno tanto per andare in tour..


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Ottobre 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> non c'è più nessun gruppo *metal* che vuole sfondare.



E perché il rock dov'è finito?..Non c'è mezza band nuova in grado di sfornare live (ma nemmeno brani in studio) che siano non dico ai livelli ma nemmeno degni di aprire un concerto di gente come I Pink Floyd o i Queen o i Guns o i Dire Straits e via dicendo..

Per dire, è una settimana che giro in macchina con The Dark side of the Moon...ma chi lo fa oggi un disco così??..


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Ottobre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E perché il rock dov'è finito?..Non c'è mezza band nuova in grado di sfornare live (ma nemmeno brani in studio) che siano non dico ai livelli ma nemmeno degni di aprire un concerto di gente come I Pink Floyd o i Queen o i Guns o i Dire Straits e via dicendo..
> 
> Per dire, è una settimana che giro in macchina con The Dark side of the Moon...ma chi lo fa oggi un disco così??..



Infatti quando rispondevo stavo per scrivere "metal e rock" ma poi mi sono fermato al primo, perchè sarebbe chiedere la luna oggi. Solo band pop di 4 fighetti che si vestono come down, vedasi gli One Direction che vengono idolatrati da ragazzine che di musica vera non ne hanno ascoltato mai in vita loro. Purtroppo c'è anche una certa fanbase che ci mette del suo.

Anch'io ascolto roba di tanti anni fa, ma per dire si può anche ascoltare American Idiot uscito nel 2004, non bisogna per forza di cose andare a 40 anni fa per trovare qualcosa di decente


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Ottobre 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Infatti quando rispondevo stavo per scrivere "metal e rock" ma poi mi sono fermato al primo, perchè sarebbe chiedere la luna oggi. Solo band pop di 4 fighetti che si vestono come down, vedasi gli One Direction che vengono idolatrati da ragazzine che di musica vera non ne hanno ascoltato mai in vita loro. Purtroppo c'è anche una certa fanbase che ci mette del suo.
> 
> Anch'io ascolto roba di tanti anni fa, ma per dire si può anche ascoltare American Idiot uscito nel 2004, non bisogna per forza di cose andare a 40 anni fa per trovare qualcosa di decente



Non sono un fan dei Green Day ma rispetto a certa roba che gira oggi..
Comunque forse semplicemente musicalmente parlando si è raggiunto il massimo e ora si può solo accontentarsi di quello che passa..
Certo che viene da piangere..perché poi pure i 15enni di oggi, quei pochi che amano davvero la musica, finiscono ad ascoltare roba vecchia..purtroppo però la massa che fa le vendite e le visualizzazioni sul web si accontenta di roba da talent


----------



## Tobi (22 Ottobre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non sono un fan dei Green Day ma rispetto a certa roba che gira oggi..
> Comunque forse semplicemente musicalmente parlando si è raggiunto il massimo e ora si può solo accontentarsi di quello che passa..
> Certo che viene da piangere..perché poi pure i 15enni di oggi, quei pochi che amano davvero la musica, finiscono ad ascoltare roba vecchia..purtroppo però la massa che fa le vendite e le visualizzazioni sul web si accontenta di roba da talent



Concordo, i talent sono abbastanza inutili come programmi, ma ormai siamo giunti al punto che conta piu il contenitore e non il contenuto, puoi anche scrivere la roba piu immonda mai vista sulla faccia della terra ma se confezionata in maniera giusta la visibilità e la popolarità arriva. 
Quest'anno ho assistito non per mia scelta ad uno spettacolo dove prima ha cantato un oretta una ex vincitrici di amici, greta e dopo di lei i Gemelli Diversi.
C'è stato un abisso tra le due band, nonostante questi ultimi non fossero niente di eccezzionale eppure qualche canzone degna di nota è rimasta nel cuore delle persone: Mary, Fotoricordo, Per Farti Sorridere, Dammi solo un Minuto rifatta.
La cosa che si poteva notare da subito era che questa Greta aveva una buona tecnica di canto, raggiungeva delle tonalità molto difficili e i 15 enni li presenti che urlavano quando sentivano gli acuti come degli imbecilli, ma poi ti soffermavi a sentire il significato della canzone e non aveva ne capo ne coda.

Puoi avere la migliore voce al mondo, ma poi se non racconti storie che toccano da vicino le persone e non trasmetti emozioni non vai molto lontano


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (22 Ottobre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E perché il rock dov'è finito?..Non c'è mezza band nuova in grado di sfornare live (ma nemmeno brani in studio) che siano non dico ai livelli ma nemmeno degni di aprire un concerto di gente come I Pink Floyd o i Queen o i Guns o i Dire Straits e via dicendo..
> 
> Per dire, è una settimana che giro in macchina con The Dark side of the Moon...ma chi lo fa oggi un disco così??..



aspetta di sentire il disco che stiamo incidendo con la mia band


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Ottobre 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> C'è La cosa che si poteva notare da subito era che *questa Greta aveva una buona tecnica di canto*, raggiungeva delle tonalità molto difficili e i 15 enni li presenti che urlavano quando sentivano gli acuti come degli imbecilli, ma poi ti soffermavi a sentire il significato della canzone e non aveva ne capo ne coda.
> 
> Puoi avere la migliore voce al mondo, ma poi se non racconti storie che toccano da vicino le persone e non trasmetti emozioni non vai molto lontano



Infatti oggi è sparito del tutto ciò che riguarda la composizione e i testi, rimane solo la voce del cantante, il resto è roba che probabilmente un vero artista è in grado di comporre a 3 anni..
Poi attenzione che molti sono cantanti abili solo per orecchie inesperte..ad esempio ho avuto la disgraziata idea di guardare San Remo quest'anno una sera, e ho visto una certa Bianca Atzei...cioè questa non cantava affatto, semplicemente "urlava"..una roba penosa...e molte sono così..
Oltretutto vorrei far notare come anche i timbri vocali sono sesso banali, senza alcuna sfumatura particolare...


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Ottobre 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> aspetta di sentire il disco che stiamo incidendo con la mia band



Facci sapere quando lo pubblichi!


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (22 Ottobre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Facci sapere quando lo pubblichi!



Non prima dell'estate prossima. La gestazione è estremamente travagliata, abbiamo appena iniziato le tracce di batteria, io ho registrato la voce per primo (procedimento poco ortodosso) per non perdere ulteriormente tempo, dal momento che avevo un polipo alle corde vocali da operare (cosa che ho fatto il mese scorso). Ovviamente registrare in quelle condizioni è stata una grossa sofferenza, e purtroppo si sente, non sarò mai soddisfatto di quelle incisioni, ma era l'unica via.


----------



## davoreb (22 Ottobre 2015)

Pur non amando il genere a me l'ultimo loro disco e piaciuto, poi se qualcuno di nuovo è altrettanto bravo sfondera sicuramente e non è certo il loro disco a fermare i nuovi ad affermarsi.

Purtroppo anchi'io mi ritrovo spesso ad ascoltare musica anni 70, ma anche òa musica con cui sono cresciuto anni 90 (Oasis, Vasco, Art.31).


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Ottobre 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Non prima dell'estate prossima. La gestazione è estremamente travagliata, abbiamo appena iniziato le tracce di batteria, io ho registrato la voce per primo (procedimento poco ortodosso) per non perdere ulteriormente tempo, dal momento che avevo un polipo alle corde vocali da operare (cosa che ho fatto il mese scorso). Ovviamente registrare in quelle condizioni è stata una grossa sofferenza, e purtroppo si sente, non sarò mai soddisfatto di quelle incisioni, ma era l'unica via.



In bocca al lupo allora! spero anche che l'operazione sia andata bene


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (22 Ottobre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In bocca al lupo allora! spero anche che l'operazione sia andata bene



Tutto ok, ora sono in fase di rieducazione,per tornare a cantare ci vorrà un paio di mesetti. Crepi!


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Ottobre 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Non prima dell'estate prossima. La gestazione è estremamente travagliata, abbiamo appena iniziato le tracce di batteria, io ho registrato la voce per primo (procedimento poco ortodosso) per non perdere ulteriormente tempo, dal momento che avevo un polipo alle corde vocali da operare (cosa che ho fatto il mese scorso). Ovviamente registrare in quelle condizioni è stata una grossa sofferenza, e purtroppo si sente, non sarò mai soddisfatto di quelle incisioni, ma era l'unica via.



ti parlo per esperienza 20ennale .. MAI REGISTRARE la voce per prima.. perché poi non andrà mai bene per le dinamiche degli altri strumenti .. 

Rispondo un po' a tutti per non fare un quote generale .. preferisco avere un po' di privacy su quello che sono e faccio ( capirete ) diciamo che mi occupo di musica da un bel po' di anni ..

qualcuno di voi mi ha chiesto perché non esce più un dark side of the moon .. semplicemente perché la qualità della composizione è caduta vertiginosamente .. oggi il mio mondo è un mondo malato.. è un mondo in cui si preferisce prendere un ragazzino ( fragola ) fargli fare 1 disco riempire 10 palazzetti e poi farlo cadere nell oblio perché tra un anno ci sarà un nuovo Fragola ..

Oggi ma direi negli ultimi 15 anni non c'è stato un disco veramente valido e non parlo di capolavori alla Dark side ma anche di dischi " minori " ... 

Forse a livello mondiale salvo i Foo fighters , Muse e qualche altro gruppo.. tutto il resto.. ma veramente tutto il resto è pura immondizia discografica .. 

Vi faccio un esempio per farvi capire , Stratovarius ( visto che qualcuno parla di Metal e se permettete  ) .. ieri sera .. canzoni fino al 2005 cantate da tutti ..bombe clamorose e classici per chi li conosce .. poi ? il nulla .. tutto quello scritto dopo quell anno .. neanche veniva considerato .. ok nel loro caso hanno perso il chitarrista ...però il discorso è quello ... 

Vi faccio una domanda e vi do una risposta .. ieri parlando con X ( e X è un SIGNOR X molto importante ) gli chiedevo .. 

dimmi un disco metal degli ultimi 20 anni che ha cambiato le carte in tavola .. ma cambiato seriamente.. non mi ha risposto e mi sono risposto da solo .. 

3 dischi : 
raga against the machine 
Slipknot 
System of a Down 

Sono state le ultime 3 uscite discografiche che hanno veramente cambiato l'ambito metal.. da loro in poi .. il NULLA.. ripetizioni delle ripetizioni di cose già fatte ... 
se devo ascoltaltarmi il miglior death metal mi ascolto gli At the Gates del 99 con slaughter of the soul ( non mi ricordo l'anno corretto ) non ascolto le copie brutte di loro. 

capite.. c'è un senso di rimorso nel nostro lavoro .. facciamo quello che ci piace o facciamo quello che piace alla gente ? .. quello che piace alla gente altrimenti non vendo più 1 disco.. e non faccio più un concerto .


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Ottobre 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Tutto ok, ora sono in fase di rieducazione,per tornare a cantare ci vorrà un paio di mesetti. Crepi!



ti consiglio di andare dalla Logopedista prima di riprendere a cantare .. fai istruzione di base e poi riprendi con lezioni / esercizi


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> capite.. c'è un senso di rimorso nel nostro lavoro ..* facciamo quello che ci piace o facciamo quello che piace alla gente ?* .. quello che piace alla gente altrimenti non vendo più 1 disco.. e non faccio più un concerto .



Posso però farti un appunto? Mi sembri molto competente in materia, anzi è evidente che sei uno ben inserito nel settore, proprio per questo ti chiedo, ma secondo te sono davvero i gusti della gente ad essere scaduti così in basso oppure si è creato ad arte un mercato orientato principalmente ai teenagers (notoriamente più facili da prendere per il naso) così da poter sfornare prodotti mediocri che costano pochissimo e rendono in proporzione molto di più?
Mi spiego meglio, il costo per arrivare a realizzare album di altissimo livello in termini di tempo e impegno è spaventosamente più alto che produrre un disco per Justin biberon che venderà anche se canta 6 canzoni ridicole perché tanto a nessuno importa quello che esce dalla sua bocca?
E soprattutto secondo te quanta colpa ha in questo decadimento MTV?


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Ottobre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> oppure si è creato ad arte un mercato orientato principalmente ai teenagers (notoriamente più facili da prendere per il naso) così da poter sfornare prodotti mediocri che costano pochissimo e rendono in proporzione molto di più?



E' sempre stato cosi , quella fascia di mercato è la più attaccabile e la più modificabile .. se posso/devo modificare i gusti dei giovani lo faccio verso produzioni che costano meno possibile .. 

Quanto mi costa produrre un brano ( esempio ) di una band metal ? .. un fottio .. senza contare che una band metal non fa il singolo ma fa un album .. 

Quanto mi costa produrre un brano di un rapper a caso ... 1/100 della band metal , il producer fa il beat a casa che poi faccio " sistemare " e faccio fare il mastering ( 300/400 euro dai più bravi la mondo ) poi prendo il rapper a caso lo mando in uno studio a Milano che costa 100 euro al giorno ( tanto oramai tutti gli studi hanno gli Hardware per registrare più che decentemente ) . FINITO .

Capisci che in un mondo dove si guarda sempre al massimo guadagno un mercato dove spendo pochissimo e mi ritrovo con i palazzotti pieni è il prodotto perfetto ... 

che poi come gusto sia una pena , concordo pienamente con te.. ma chi siamo noi per dire al ragazzino cosa ascoltare ( e qui viene la domanda successiva .. 



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> E soprattutto secondo te quanta colpa ha in questo decadimento MTV?



MTV è il mezzo , come lo sono le radio .. come faccio a far credere alla gente che il signor x è il miglior premier del mondo ? gli dico su tutti i tg che è bello bravo e non fa la c4cc4 .. 
come faccio a far ascoltare ( il Rap ) a tutta italia ? prendo e mando a rotazione il genere per 12 ore su 24 sulle maggiori emittenti per giovani ( non quella M di RDS o simili parlo di 105 / DEEJAY ecc ecc ) ..

la mia " manipolazione " ha creato un esigenza , o un pensiero ( per il politico ) .. il ragazzino spinto dall'esigenza ascolta quello che gli viene propinato .. va al concerto e mi riempie il palazzetto .


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E' sempre stato cosi , quella fascia di mercato è la più attaccabile e la più modificabile .. se posso/devo modificare i gusti dei giovani lo faccio verso produzioni che costano meno possibile ..
> 
> Quanto mi costa produrre un brano ( esempio ) di una band metal ? .. un fottio .. senza contare che una band metal non fa il singolo ma fa un album ..
> 
> ...



Hai risposto ottimamente ai miei dubbi


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Ottobre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Hai risposto ottimamente ai miei dubbi



Detto questo io a casa mia ascolto metal / suono metal / e tifo per il metal ahahah ..


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (22 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ti consiglio di andare dalla Logopedista prima di riprendere a cantare .. fai istruzione di base e poi riprendi con lezioni / esercizi



E' già un anno che sono seguito da una logopedista


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (22 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ti parlo per esperienza 20ennale .. MAI REGISTRARE la voce per prima.. perché poi non andrà mai bene per le dinamiche degli altri strumenti ..



Perfettamente conscio, del resto se ho registrato prima la voce, e per giunta con un polipo alle corde vocali che è una cosa estremamente debilitante, ti fa capire quanto fosse una mossa della disperazione. O così o c'era il rischio che non avremmo mai registrato nulla o l'album sarebbe uscito postumo, per motivi su cui non mi dilungo. Mi è stato chiesto e ho accettato molto a malincuore, infatti il risultato non è quello che avrei voluto (si avvertono chiaramente tutte le problematiche connesse alla patologia). Comunque ho registrato su delle tracce provvisorie, non a vuoto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Detto questo io a casa mia ascolto metal / suono metal / e tifo per il metal ahahah ..



Io sono più orientato verso il rock, ciò che più similmente si avvicina al Metal nei miei gusti sono gli Scorpions..anche se devo dire che mi piacciono molte musiche e canzoni in generale di Dio (per esempio al tempo dei Black Sabbath) e qualcosa dei Metallica..in tempi moderni ho apprezzato molto l'album Razorblade Romance degli Him che reputo davvero ottimo benché non credo si possa definire vero e proprio Metal..


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Ottobre 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Perfettamente conscio, del resto se ho registrato prima la voce, e per giunta con un polipo alle corde vocali che è una cosa estremamente debilitante, ti fa capire quanto fosse una mossa della disperazione. O così o c'era il rischio che non avremmo mai registrato nulla o l'album sarebbe uscito postumo, per motivi su cui non mi dilungo. Mi è stato chiesto e ho accettato molto a malincuore, infatti il risultato non è quello che avrei voluto (si avvertono chiaramente tutte le problematiche connesse alla patologia). Comunque ho registrato su delle tracce provvisorie, non a vuoto.



Sorry non avevo intuito il problema , ora si .


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (22 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sorry non avevo intuito il problema , ora si .


Figurati ;-)


----------



## Tic (23 Ottobre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> come faccio a far ascoltare ( il Rap ) a tutta italia ? prendo e mando a rotazione il genere per 12 ore su 24 sulle maggiori emittenti per giovani ( non quella M di RDS o simili parlo di 105 / DEEJAY ecc ecc ) ..


Io comunque di canzoni rap non ne ho mai viste su 105/Deejay o MTV Music eppure ci faccio spesso zapping, al 95% sono sempre canzoni americane


----------

